# Need help in Los Cabos, Mexico



## dikalo (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello,

Could someone help me find information about short term rental (couple of months) of fully furnished apartment in Los Cabos. I am looking for something with moderate price (US $300 - $400 per month) in a quiet location starting October 1st.

Thank you for your help


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't you mean US #300 - $400 a week ?
Cabo San Lucas is one of Mexico's most expensive destinations.

Cabo and quiet = oxymoron


----------



## dikalo (Sep 17, 2015)

Hey,
Thanks for your reply and information. I appreciate.
I am indeed looking for for rent a regular apartment that is fully furnished. My preference is for a monthly rent because I may stay for a couple of months. I really meant USD $300 to $400 PER MONTH. I am sure such option exist in Los Cabos.
Thank you.


----------



## Southbound71 (Oct 29, 2014)

You might jump onto the Baja Nomads Forum. Check it out.


----------



## buzzbar (Feb 9, 2013)

Funny how people often talk about Cabo as if the relatively small tourist zone is all there is to the town. Cabo’s no different than many other coastal places - there’s a hotel zone next to the beach and then there’s the rest of the town, with its nice colonias, not so nice colonias, some noisy, some quiet, some expensive, some cheap etc. I just moved back there and the person I’m living with found Vivanuncio to be the best source of real estate - they currently have 126 places listed in Los Cabos for under 7,000 pesos a month. Only staying for a couple of months is the problem tho - there are plenty of basic looking apartment blocks in Cabo with signs advertising weekly and monthly stays, but they don’t seem to be advertised anywhere online. If you just rock up and spend a couple of nights in a hotel I’m sure you’d find monthly accommodation soon enough…


----------



## dikalo (Sep 17, 2015)

Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. I appreciate.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

dikalo said:


> Thanks a lot for your detailed reply. I appreciate.


Glad you asked on the nomads board, guess you got your answer........my numbers were not far off........


----------

